# My snoring puppy



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Gotta love it. This is why Ruby will not sleep in bed with us!

http://youtu.be/On2XoR56VmM


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol! She does sound a bit noisy! I notice a lot of videos on Youtube called Ruby snoring... maybe it's because of the name


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds like Rosie...


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup...sounds like my dogs. And the funny thing is, sometimes you're not sure if it's the dog or the human snoring...yikes!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Ruby just looks exactly like Bella! Bella sleeps in her own bed but in our room, and she is a snorer and my husband is a snorer, so needless to say I get very little sleep! Love the expression on the cats face, looks like she is saying "why do we have to have that big snoring ginger beast in our house?" so funny


----------

